# Oil-less Turkey Fryer



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I have been deep frying turkeys for over 20 years for Thanksgiving and I wanted to pick the 2 cool group on their thoughts of the oil-less turkey fryers since I'm thinking of switching.

How does the taste compare to the deep fried?

Which brand of fryer would you buy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Big Easy....I will never deep fry another bird. Taste great


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

troutredfish said:


> Big Easy....I will never deep fry another bird. Taste great


X2..Started using my Big Easy for turkeys about 8 years ago and will never go back to oil!


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

X3 love my big easy


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Big Easy, no doubt about it. Easy to do, tastes better than any other way.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

We are doing our second this year. First one last year turned out excellent. Highly recommend. Much easier and less messy then dealing with a big pot of hot oil.


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Used my Big Easy last night!!! Chicken though not Turkey!!!


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Guys! Looks like I'm going get me the Big Easy.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

See if you can find the rib rack for it, too. We couldn't find one, so we used stainless steel curtain hooks and they work well.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Turkeys taste similiar to fried but not exactly. Big easy makes it simple and clean. 

You can buy some cheap metal shish-k-bob sticks, bend and cut them to make all kinds of hangers for the Big Easy. Ribs and chicken 1/2s are awesome in it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Ever Try the Nu Wave Infra Red 3 stage ? Great on Meats and fatty meats as well.. Meat is cooked to perfection and fat is dropped to bottom after being served as its principle.

May just have to break it out again..


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Snapperslapper22 said:


> Used my Big Easy last night!!! Chicken though not Turkey!!!


Whole chicken or cut? If you don't mind how did you do it?


----------



## Beastman1652 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have 2 of them and would recommend them to anyone who deep frys turkeys. We use both of them every year. We also brine and inject our turkeys as well. Turkeys are always very juicy!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the drippings for gravy! Whole family is hooked! The time is a little harder to get used to... Usually I fry up a few turkeys the morning of, yeah ugh, first year with the big easy I was late to everything.


----------



## simple man (May 17, 2012)

The Big Easy is excellent for pork butts and bake potatoes at the same time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

How long does the Big Easy take to cook a medium sized turkey?


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

OK 2Coolers.......You forced me to order the Big Easy from Academy. They had them on sale for $89.95, and after reading all the comments, FedEx delivered mine today. I have tried to fry turkeys in oil the conventional way and never really cared for it. I sure hope the Big Easy makes a better bird.
Give me some ideas on what to marinade, rub on, or inject him with. Also how do you go about brining a turkey?

Tinman


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Purchased Big & Easy this past weekend. Cannot wait to try. Thanks to everyone for your assistance. Glad to have 2 Cool Brain Power!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

I have one and it works great. Everyone who has eatan one has always raved about how good it was. A couple things: 
1. Always brine. It's fairly easy and make it that much better.
2. Be sure to "season" your Big Easy before the big day. Cook a chicken so you know how it works and to get even more excited for the Turkey. 
3. Don't forget to calculate the time to ensure it's done when you need it to be...roughly 10 min. per lb.
4. Enjoy!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

What temperature are you pulling them out. I did a chicken last year that was awesome. Then did a turkey and it was overlooked and dry,butttt there was a bunch of beer involved.


----------



## henrytran (Sep 7, 2006)

Where can you buy the Big Easy at?Thanks in advance yall.


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Academy henrytran!!


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

You can get at HD or Lowes as well.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

got mine last year and it turned out great, no more oil so it should pay for itself in a few years


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Ace hardware had them for $79. Local one didn't have one in stock but you could order and have delivered to store in 1-7 days. I bought mine at Academy on sale for $89.95 then they honored the Ace price since I had the online ad.


----------



## swtexan (Jul 24, 2006)

OK, been frying turkey in oil for years and decided to try the Big Easy this Thanksgiving, 79.00 at Home Depot, Got a 16# bird and cooked as directed and after 160 minutes took it out and the breast was not done. Next time I am going to go with a 12-13# and I think it will work better. as for taste I did not think it was as good as Fried but not bad.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sound like the Nu Wave that I been infrared/ convectional cooking for years but at a bigger state.. Oil less fry on !


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm convinced, they are good. However, there are several models available. The electric has a smoker pot and the original does not. There is also a gas version that is smoker, cooker and grill. I like a smoke flavor on chicken and brisket. All input appreciated.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

The electric takes up to an hour to preheat the gas just turn it on and drop your bird. Did my first one on the big easy I picked up from hdepot for $79
Academy had them on sale black Friday for $69
Regular price is $99 and still well worth it!
I didn't brine my first 16 lb turkey just Cajun butter injected and sprinkled some tonys added a bit of oil to the skin to help Brown and 160 mins later delicious turkey.
Took all of 5 mins to clean up!


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Really like mine too. No oil to fool with and way safer.
Skin is not quite as crunchy as fried but not far behind.

Have done rib roast too...really great.


----------



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

Love it! Being from Louisiana, there is not much we want fry. This cooker works really well with less mess to clean up.


----------

